

Show HN: Turn any image into ASCII art - jacobevelyn
http://www.asciiator.com

======
gus_massa
Add a few sample images to try. I have to think "Where can I find a test image
in my PC?" (I finally opened Paint and draw a dummy image.)

------
jacobevelyn
Hey guys! This is a project I made three or four years ago and figured I might
as well share! Questions and feedback welcome.

:)

------
danvesma
that's actually really cool - congratulations. not 100% sold on the colour
art, but the B&W one is really clever. no option to save as ascii though?

------
jnbek
Nice work! This is going to be alot of fun.

